# What "air flow" planting



## Bill J (Jul 23, 2014)

Newbie question: what is "airflow" planting? I have heard the term used when describing putting down fertilizer and seed at he same time, but don't know what it means. Thanks.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This should give you an idea.


----------



## Bill J (Jul 23, 2014)

That was cool!

So if you put fertilizer and pasture seed down at the same time using airflow technique, do you have to cover the seed afterwards by harrowing or cultivating?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bill J said:


> That was cool!
> 
> So if you put fertilizer and pasture seed down at the same time using airflow technique, do you have to cover the seed afterwards by harrowing or cultivating?


Typically drug or rolled in.Or both.Field cult can get it to deep.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cultimulcher works nice as well.


----------

